# Meat goats- kiko, boer or cross between the 2?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've heard that some boer does aren't very good moms and that's why some people cross a boer buck on a kiko doe, any comments on this?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven't heard about them not being good moms, but Kikos are very hardy and are good foragers, so you would probably get a healthier goat that needs less feed with a cross.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

COgoatlover, you are playing with fire! I would suggest you leave this topic alone. :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> COgoatlover, you are playing with fire! I would suggest you leave this topic alone. :laugh:


I know it !! You guys really go at it , but I had to ask  after all this is a goat forum right?


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would love to know too.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

See !! I'm not the only one !! Lol


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I will say I am a boer lover and had a commercial herd of around 30 does, notice I say had because of the terrible losses iv had most had to be sold to keep the best, but I finialy had some live babys, and guess what buck they were out of, My kiko buck , so I know even in the womb he is still the better sire. When I can I will restart with some kiko does. Also though I did notice that the best mammas were my la boers and other crosses. So maby crosses are the way to go?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Get Boers. They are the bestest.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I HAVE Boers and never had issues with hardyness....a few bad mothers but culled asap. I have heard many people not think highly of Boers but I think how and were they are raised plays a part. The main bad thing I hear about Boers is parasite issues. Again I don't see a issue but here its not a constant rain fall....so maybe that's it??? Any ways....forgive me kiko people  but a kiko body just does not appeal to me. I like my stalky Boers. And as for mothering the best mothers I have had are Spanish cross but I don't see a difference in my few kiko cross to my Boers. Now have you looked into savannas??? I have heard good things with mothering parasite resistance and they are stalky....I really haven't heard bad things about them and IMO they are still new enough that us as people haven't screwed them up yet.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> forgive me kiko people  but a kiko body just does not appeal to me. I like my stalky Boers.


I'm definitely a Kiko person, but I'm not going to take exception to your statement. Last time I checked, it's a free world and you're certainly entitled to your preferences. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

IMO, kikos are what I like to call the "free meat" goat. You're supposed to be able to throw them on pasture, never worm, never trim (unless of course it's needed) and keep them on minimal feed while still getting a fair amount of meat. The few I've had all had great feet and great parasite resistance, but only one really had any meat on him and he was 1/4 boer. I've heard Savannas do better, I've heard boers do better, I've heard that kikos are the ultimate goat. 

Truth is, what goat you get depends on who you buy it from and how they're raised and bred. Kikos are quite capable of getting to the frame size that boers are, and I'm sure that there are breeders out there focusing on just that, just like there are boer breeders with parasite resistant boers that don't need the extra molly-coddling that a lot of them seem to get. Shop around enough and I guarantee a goat you want exists.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a horrible time keeping my boers alive. Same with the Kikos. I now raise crosses, and see quite a difference. So i'd do a cross.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What do you mean you had a hard time keeping them alive?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a little of everything...
Reg. Boer, some of which always have parasite issues, two I have never had to worm.
Kiko don't seem to bulk up as much as my boers, but are larger than the LaBoer and Spanish x.
Spanish Boer X are smaller but all of mine need their hooves trimmed constantly.
Boer/kiko cross some are very hardy, some I have already culled.
La Boer are my favorite mothers because their udder capacity is better, but their meat capacity is so much lower. I only have one and she is awesome!!
I have only had one poor mother but it had nothing to do with breed and more to do with the weather and pneumonia. 

If I had the money to buy exactly what I wanted and not just mutts. I would either have full boer does and a nice boer/kiko buck with one or two Nubians for extra milk.

You cant judge a whole breed by a few goats and you cant judge a few goats by their breed. You got to look at each goat individually.
Just my two cents.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

They are getting REALLY wormy (and YES i do worm on a regular basis). I am having a harder time with the African boers than my kilos. So i raise a cross. Boer/Kiko, Boer/Sannen, Boer/Nubain, & i might do a Boer/Spanish.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Makes sense - Africa would probably have few internal parasites being so hot and dry, so they may not have as much resistance as European breeds.


----------

